# bfp 8dp 3dt in the middle of the day!



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

i was absolutely adamant i was holding out until otd but today found a test and got a bfp. i was literally shaking head to do

lo and behold i went to the toilet 5 minutes later to have a smear of light brown cm   only a teeny amount but enough to make me mad. ive gone from shocked, excited to terrified in the space of 5 minutes.  i so wish i hadnt done it now as if historys going to repeat itself i dont want to know


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey hun,did u have the hcg shot?its the only thing that can give u a false positive,8 dp3dt is very early for an accurate result,im sorry if im bein out of line here but ive seen it happen so many times which is why ur advised not to test early.i tested 12dp2dt and got bfn,it was only at 13dp i got a hint of a bfp...xx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi, i had a 5 day blasto, and tested 5dp 5det, and i got a bfp,the tigger should take 10 days to get out your body, and is done 36 hrs ish b4 ec, so really your is around 13 days since you done it, iam going to say you should not of tested so early,but   who am i to talk, but hunni now your  as was i, i tested every day after that up tell otd, and kept getting bfp, stronger as the days went on, now as for the brown cm, i had that also, and also the reason they say test when they do is that on ots it is a true reading, as some could turn to a chem preg and you would not no you had one if you had not tested so early, but i do have every thing crossed for you darling and please try not go to   while getting close to the otd,


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

If you had a FET with no HCG trigger shot then it could well be a BFP.  I got a faint BFP 7dpt a 3dt FET.

Good luck

Stacey
x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

karen

i had a bfp 5dp5dt in the middle of the day too - was so shocked i did another test LOL
like you i had some browny loss  - a few times and i was so worried. 
BUT i am now 24+ and things are going fine....

stay positive!

ritz


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

In my first cycle I tested on 8dp3dt and got 1-2wks on an CBD tested again on 14dp3dt and got 2-3wks on a CBD 

Sounds good to me Hun


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

it was a fet so there was no hcg.  My consultant at the mc clinic told me to test earlier as she wants me in to start hcg injections asap (which i start on monday 13dpt).  ive tested  again today in the middle of the day but was the second wee of the day as i was a night shift last night.  i was worried as it looked fainter than yesterday but now ive gone bk its a bit darker and a fuller line.  i passed a gungy lump last night of greeny gunge (cyclogest) with some brown in and felt mega crampy so thought it was over. luckily the cramps passed and theres been nomore *touch wood*

im so so afraid its unreal, i want to be a bit excited at least


----------

